
Elon Musk, Neuralink and the Brain-Machine Interface [pdf] - begeekandchic
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/biorxiv/early/2019/07/18/703801.full.pdf
======
Ice_cream_suit
Elon Musk has made himself first author and deleted the names of all the
scientists who actually did the work. The ethics and legality of this are very
dubious.

